# Compile lists of compatible external sound card?



## MichaelSim (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi All,
This is my first post and really glad that I have found Home Theatre Shack.:T 

I had been reading up on how to EQ my subwoofer and had decided to give it a try.

Am planning to buy a BFD 1124P, which is rather straight forward.
But the difficult part is the compatible external sound card.

Is there a compiled list of compatible external sound card where I can start with?

Pardon for being lazy...:bigsmile: 

Thanks n Best Rgds,
Mike


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is there a compiled list of compatible external sound card where I can start with?


Nope, but any soundcard that supports full duplex operation (simultaneous replay and recording) with line inputs and outputs will work. You can't use microphone inputs, it has to be a line-in.

If you find a card you want to buy, ask us and we'll see if it appears suitable. 

brucek


----------



## pinduro (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Mike,

I've been doing a lot of looking into this...there's lots of choice out there! You might also like to consider any other intrests too e.g. I do some home music recording, so something like the EMU 0202 interface looks good (good bundled music software, ASIO low-latency drivers, hardware input monitor control..).

If you need MIDI, the EMU 0404 or the Tascam US122 could be cool. They also have phantom powered mic inputs that would enable the use of a good quality measurement mic. The 0404 needs external power, however...something to consider if you are plan to run from a laptop "independently"..

A cheap interface would get you going for sure (the Behringer UCA202 looks like being among the most interesting), but my advice is to take all scenarios into account, and get as close as possible the first time!

BTW.. the small, inexpensive Edirol UA-1X is not usable (without mods) for measurement.

Good luck!

Mike


----------



## Peter De Smidt (Dec 22, 2006)

I had trouble with nvidia built in audio on an n-force motherboard, an Asus brand MB. While it did have line-in, line-out...I still wasn't able to get it to work. On a different computer, I have an MSI MB with a built in Creative Audigy sound, and that works fine. It might be easier to compile a list of boards that don't work than ones that do.


----------



## MichaelSim (Jan 9, 2007)

hi Peter De Smidt, pinduro and brucek,

thank you for the replies and really appreciate it.

I had actually downloaded the software (REW) and installed it in my PC.
it works and i do hear the generated tones coming out from my PC speakers. :bigsmile: 
since i am seriously looking into taming my subwoofer (or rather to learn how to use such a powerful room EQ softare) i do thought of investing in a relatively good external sound card. had decided on Soundblaster Live! 24-bit USB External since is most widely used here and lots of trouble shooting tips should i ran into trouble :no: 

will definetely continue readings related threads in order to stay "troubles" free.
but the most valuable learning is from mistake (provided that one does not repeated the same mistake):heehee: 

thanks and best rgds,
mike


----------



## blekenbleu (Jan 4, 2007)

The Extigy is known to work
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/bfd-rew-forum/2891-pics.html

.. is available on ebay and was regarded well by the WinMLS folks:
http://64.41.85.4/downloadWinMLS/UserGuideFiles/WinMLS2000UsersGuideFiles.zip

On the plus side, it has Toslink and MIDI ports, so avoid needing a separate adapter to program the BFD.
On the minus side, it needs separate power.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I can confirm the behringer uca-202 works fine with REW.


----------



## pinduro (Jan 4, 2007)

Good on ya, Hakka! I was wondering if that one was a sure thing. It seems like the cheapest way to get things going in REW.
Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Tested okay: Creative X-Fi

Test failed: Hercules FW 16/12 Firewire audiocard (REW hangs when it plays the
test-sound when I start measuring)

Maybe that information is usefull for someone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

after some initial startup problems i've had luck with motu 828, m-audio transit, native instruments kore.


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

I haven't done any recent work on my acoustics site, but there's a few pages that you might find an interesting read...

http://acousticsoftwarereviews.com/HardwareReviews/Acoustic-Measurement-Hardware-Reviews-Index.htm

http://acousticsoftwarereviews.com/HardwareReviews/HardwareSetup.htm


----------

